# Behind the screen...



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I am unsure how to construct my wall behind my screen. I have done alot of research and was planning a baffle wall. It appears that that idea is tooooo complicated. I guess my question is what are some recommendations? 

I understand it needs to be treated and black in color. I am using 3 B and W HTM2s are my LCR channels across the front behind a Jamestown 130" transparent screen.

Here is layout to this point.









Do I just build a shelf for the speakers behind the screen and call it good


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would put 2" rigid fiberglass on the wall covered with cloth. Anything would be ok to place the speakers on.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tonto said:


> I would put 2" rigid fiberglass on the wall covered with cloth. Anything would be ok to place the speakers on.


That is what i did, and then I covered it with black commando cloth.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks guys...that is what I was hoping to do since a poorly build baffle wall will do more harm then good. Any chance I could see some photos? I have it pictured in my head just want to make sure I am on the right track, as I will be building it this weekend. Thanks again for the advice


----------

